# Application affichant l'heure en mode veille



## AppleSpirit (24 Février 2009)

Bonjour,

Avez-vous une application iphone à me conseiller pour afficher l'heure lorsque l'iphone est en mode veille ? Il faudrait aussi que l'application en question ne décharge pas toute ma batterie....

Je trouve que c'est embêtant de devoir appuyer sur le bouton d'activation à chaque fois que je veux savoir quelle heure il est....

merci à vous !


----------



## TheSpace (25 Février 2009)

Night Stand  ou Digital clock ...

Par contre ça pompe pas mal sur la batterie


----------



## AppleSpirit (25 Février 2009)

sauf erreur ces applications transforment le iphone en radio réveil dont l'heure peut être vue même dans le noir. 

Moi j'aimerais simplement qqch qui affiche l'heure sur l'écran comme sur un portable normal..


----------



## rachmede (1 Avril 2009)

La meilleure que je connaisse, bien qu'il y en a des tonnes, est une application faite en Chine. Elle ne se trouve pas sur l'app store, mais bien dans n'importe quel centre commercial et se nomme "montre de mauvaise qualité". 

Elle ne pompe pas la batterie et ne risque pas d'endommager prématurément l'écran.







Désolé, c'était trop facile


----------

